# Flash disk needs formatting and I can't afford to lose the data!



## Hustler24 (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been using a flash disk with no problems but today, I get the error message that the disk in the drive is not formatted and do I want to format it now.

This happened on the same computer that I had been using the flash disk on previously.

I can't afford to lose the data by formatting the flash disk. How can I solve the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You could try this. http://www.sofotex.com/DiskInternals-Flash-Recovery-download_L25702.html

If this does not work, there are places you can send it for recovery.


----------



## hosseinrz (Jan 29, 2006)

Some times a different reader or system may work.
But I recommend you alway have a backup of your data.
Are you using a MEM card or USB Flash ? ?


----------



## Hustler24 (Mar 31, 2005)

A USB flash disk. The data is still on the flash disk.


----------

